
40 Major Music Festivals Have Pledged Not to Use Facial Recognition Technology - smacktoward
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/ywakpj/40-major-music-festivals-have-pledged-not-to-use-facial-recognition-technology
======
rasengan
That’s a great first step, but we are in an era where everyone’s phones serves
the same purpose.

